
Libretro: Hacker vandalised our buildbot and GitHub organization - LeoPanthera
https://www.libretro.com/index.php/hacker-vandalised-our-buildbot-and-github-organization/
======
LeoPanthera
"Github has told us that they are not able to restore our repositories - "I'm
sorry to say that we aren't able to restore a branch or repository to its
previous state on our end." So we will have to do it manually."

[https://twitter.com/libretro/status/1295181352426516480](https://twitter.com/libretro/status/1295181352426516480)

